# Phrasing...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One of the better explanation and demo of phrasing I have seen...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A lot of the people in videos talk too much gibberish and I'm thinking get to the 6 fuckin notes ya dick. Then I closed the link bcs I got sick of listening to him. Maybe I need to be less difficult about things or maybe the Scottish road rage thread changed my life ... lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

If I buy a premium membership will he stop talking?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't mind the talking. Maybe it is because of all the talking and simple demonstration that I find it does a clear job of explaining phrasing especially for new learners and the challenged (count me in the latter). Scottish Rage, now that I can understand.


----------

